# Loose Smoke Box Front



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

Just bought a nice 342. Great condition except the smoke box front is loose. Any ideas on how to fix it while still being removable for bulb access ?

Thanks


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I put a dab of clear silicone on the tabs on the bottom of the smoke box front. You may need to secure it with masking tape temporarliy until the silicone cures. The silicon will keep it secure while operating but will not prevent removing to replace bulbs.

PHM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Put a dab of solder on the tabs.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Put a dab of solder on the tabs.


I just picked up a 314AW with the same symptoms, looking forward to adding a dab of solder. 
Thanks for the tip!
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was confused about the term "smoke box front",lol....Boiler front would be the correct term, and it won't confuse this old fart anymore,lol!! (Not putting anyone down here).


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> I was confused about the term "smoke box front",lol....Boiler front would be the correct term, and it won't confuse this old fart anymore,lol!! (Not putting anyone down here).


I think when I searched for posts on the subject I may have searched for boiler... Regardless, afterwards I did a little research on steam locomotives, excited to learn their working principles and engineering now that I am looking at them more closely with the toys. I had no idea the front had a door for ash removal.
I haven't researched it yet, but it seems like there must be a fairly involved procedure for start up? It seems like once you have steam leaving the pistons, you could get a good draw on the fire box, but until you have the boiler heated up and those jets running like you would have a pretty smoky, sooty, slow heating mess. 
TimmyD


----------

